# Race to sub 20-15 on a 3x3x3



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

I noticed that there are no sub-20 race threads so I decided to make my own. (No really, check it here.) If there is, contact me and I guess I'll delete this thread? I'll see what happens.
WCA Regulations apply here, and the scrambles are from CSTimer (since I couldn't run JNoodle scrambles on my laptop for some reason).

Good luck and happy speedcubing to all!

B U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 F L2 F2 L2 U B' U L' U' F' U2 B F'
L' F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 U L' B F2 D R F' U
F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 D L R' F2 U2 F' L' F2 L'

F' D B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R B D' L2 D2 F2 R F2 U'

F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 L U2 F' R2 D2 R' D L R' F U2

R F U2 B2 F U2 R2 F L2 R2 B' L' B' D' F D' L' U2 B2 R'

R2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U B L U2 R2 B' L R' F D2 U

R D' F2 D L2 U' L D F L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 R

R2 D2 F2 L B2 R B2 U2 R U2 L2 U' F2 D2 F' L R2 B R F'

R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 U' B' L' D' U' R2 B' U2

R2 F' U2 F2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R2 D' B2 R' B' F L' B D R B

L2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 F R' B' U L D F' U F D2
I will try to post new scrambles every week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> I noticed that there are no sub-20 race threads so I decided to make my own. (No really, check it here.) If there is, contact me and I guess I'll delete this thread? I'll see what happens.


Uhhhh what about this one: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-19-18-17-and-16-3x3.69260/?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Uhhhh what about this one: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-19-18-17-and-16-3x3.69260/?


ah. forgot about that one. welp.


hasn't it been a bit inactive though?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> hasn't it been a bit inactive though?


It seems that it has, but you could contact @Aerma and see if you could take over it. That is what I did with all the Race threads that I am in charge of. Good luck and i hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> ah. forgot about that one. welp.
> 
> 
> hasn't it been a bit inactive though?





cubeshepherd said:


> It seems that it has, but you could contact @Aerma and see if you could take over it. That is what I did with all the Race threads that I am in charge of. Good luck and i hope it goes well for you.



It's mostly been inactive since only a few people (like 1 or 2) have put there times there, @LightFlame_ feel free to take over if you like!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

Aerma said:


> It's mostly been inactive since only a few people (like 1 or 2) have put there times there, @LightFlame_ feel free to take over if you like!


Thanks! Can I take over in this thread?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> Thanks! Can I take over in this thread?


It's completely your choice, I prefer the title of my thread and a few people have already posted there but again I don't care either way


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 1, 2018)

It's been a long time.
*Round 2*

U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 R' D R B2 R' U B2 F2 R'

U F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 F' R' B' L2 F U

L' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D R U' F' D B2 R D2 R B'

R' B2 L' F' L D' R' F B' R L2 U2 F2 B U2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 R2

D' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 U B' F' L' U' R2

R2 B' U2 L2 B L D F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2

U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L' B D2 B' R D F2 U' L

D U2 R2 D2 B L2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' U B2 F' D' L' U2 R' B

R' D2 F2 U' R B D' R' B L' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' F2 L'

U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 L R2 B2 D2 L' F' L' R2 U' B R2 D2 B' R

R U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 F2 B U R U' F' D2 R2 D L D2

L2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R' B2 R B L2 D' F2



LightFlame_ said:


> I will try to post new scrambles every week.


sorry i didnt keep up with the schedule


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 1, 2018)

*Round 2
YanCheng YAN3
Race to sub-20
ao12: 23.45*

Time List:
1. (19.08) U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 R' D R B2 R' U B2 F2 R' 
2. 25.60 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 F' R' B' L2 F U 
3. 24.52 L' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D R U' F' D B2 R D2 R B' 
4. 20.66 R' B2 L' F' L D' R' F B' R L2 U2 F2 B U2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 R2 
5. 24.48 D' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 U B' F' L' U' R2 
6. 23.76 R2 B' U2 L2 B L D F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 
7. 21.11 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L' B D2 B' R D F2 U' L 
8. 21.35 D U2 R2 D2 B L2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' U B2 F' D' L' U2 R' B 
9. 21.47 R' D2 F2 U' R B D' R' B L' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' F2 L' 
10. 24.33 U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 L R2 B2 D2 L' F' L' R2 U' B R2 D2 B' R 
11. 27.21 R U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 F2 B U R U' F' D2 R2 D L D2 
12. (45.65) L2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R' B2 R B L2 D' F2


pretty eh average that last solve was an n perm and i forgot the alg midway so yeah


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 7, 2018)

Round 2
Pro Shop Gan SM (I will be doing bad because I overlubed it), then I changed into using my backup main, Moyu Weilong GTS 2 M
Race to sub 19
ao12: 18.02
19.19
16.32
18.36
15.47
19.67
14.58
20.51
17.12
19.85
19.25
20.13 
15.79


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice job to:
@AMCuber
for getting 1/3!

*Round 3*

U2 R2 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R' D2 U' F2 L F R2 U2 R' U'
F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' L' U' B' R' F' D' L U2 L B'

B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 R D B' R' D2 L' D2 F'
F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L F D B2 U' L2 U F L' B2

U' D2 B' F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D B2 R' B U2 R D R' D2

L' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' U2 D' B' D' L' D' R2 U' L' F' U

D L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' R' U R' B' D F D B L

B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 R D B' U' B' D2 R F D2 F2 R'

B2 R2 B2 D U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' L F' D B' U' F2 L D' U2 L'

U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 L' U2 L2 B R' D' U2 B' D' U'

U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 D' F' L B2 F U L2 F D' U

B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F U' F2 D2 L' R2 U' F L' U

Good luck and happy speedcubing to all!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 8, 2018)

*Round 3
YanCheng YAN3
Race to sub-20
Ao12: 27.03*

Time List:
1. 26.01 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R' D2 U' F2 L F R2 U2 R' U' 
2. 34.96 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' L' U' B' R' F' D' L U2 L B' 
3. 26.51 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 R D B' R' D2 L' D2 F' 
4. 29.72 F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L F D B2 U' L2 U F L' B2 
5. 27.40 U' D2 B' F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D B2 R' B U2 R D R' D2 
6. 23.00 L' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' U2 D' B' D' L' D' R2 U' L' F' U 
7. 20.95 D L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' R' U R' B' D F D B L 
8. (44.95) B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 R D B' U' B' D2 R F D2 F2 R' 
9. 27.43 B2 R2 B2 D U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' L F' D B' U' F2 L D' U2 L' 
10. 28.85 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 L' U2 L2 B R' D' U2 B' D' U' 
11. 25.50 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 D' F' L B2 F U L2 F D' U 
12. (20.85) B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F U' F2 D2 L' R2 U' F L' U

wow i was a far ways off though i got 2 sub 21's so thats coool


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 3
Pro Shop Gan Air SM
Sub 18
ao12: 17.4

15.24
18.03
17.88
17.71 SO MUCH G PERMS
17.25 literally had four G Perms in a row
17.21 Wow. A V Perm. So much better.
17.09 Another G Perm
17.61 Finally, not a G Perm
18.59 
17.94 G. Perm.
15.99
17.25


----------



## emps (Aug 9, 2018)

Round 3
GTS3M
almost sub 25
Ao12 : 25.402 EDIT : lol my current ao100 is 25.403, improvement 

1. 26.464 oof v perm, aka the only full pll idk
2. 27.210
3. 25.225
4. 18.793 woaj sub 20
5. 27.201
6. 21.913
7. 22.336
8. 28.617
9. 29.048 oof e perm and i locked up like 5 times
10. 22.272
11. DNF screwed up PLL
12. 23.729


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 9, 2018)

*Round 3
Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
Race to Sub-13
Ao12: 14.23

12.91 n perm rip
(18.41) screwed up f2l pair
14.26
11.82
14.23 +2 = 16.23
15.00
(8.92) pll skip
15.22
11.55
12.03
16.41 lookahead went down the drain here
14.92 +2 = 16.92
*


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 10, 2018)

(some new stuff that you should read)
My definition of graduation has changed. Now, it's if you achieve your goal *3 times in a row.* If you are 2/3 the way through, and you miss the last one, you have to start again. Every single time that you compete, trying to complete your ao12 sub-20 (for example) for three times in a row, your goal *should always be the same.* Always sub-20, or sub-17.5, or 16.72, etc.

That means that, even though I congratulated @AMCuber, (unrelated, what do they do in the PM?) they, still, have not graduated.


The *ideal format for a comment is:

Round XX
Cube you used
Race to Sub-X 
Ao12: XX.XX
*
t1
t2
t3
...
t12

...basically follow @AMCuber 
@emps
@Cooki348


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 11, 2018)

do we use round 3 scrambles for all 3 attempts?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 12, 2018)

Cooki348 said:


> do we use round 3 scrambles for all 3 attempts?


No. Each round has different scrambles and you should achieve your goal in all three.


----------



## codeo (Aug 13, 2018)

*Round 3
GAN356 Air SM
Race to sub-17
Ao12: 17.77
*
16.47
19.60
18.63
16.07
21.14
16.09
(14.52)
17.15
20.74
16.38
(25.52)  messed up v perm
15.45

I used to get a consistent 15 average but I stopped cubing for a while because I was busy. Also my cube is really dirty.


----------



## Bandamo (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 3
Moyu Aolong V2
Race to Sub-20
Ao12: 18.09

1. (14.07)
2. 18.78
3. 19.50
4. 17.04
5. 14.50
6. 17.47 
7. 19.73
8. 18.28
9. 20.58
10. 19.48
11. (25.78) (I built a multicolor cross ) 
12. 15.49


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 13, 2018)

i would recommend to completely disssemble it and clean it out. i've heard that lubing works too.


codeo said:


> Also my cube is really dirty.


----------



## codeo (Aug 13, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> i would recommend to completely disssemble it and clean it out.


Yeah thanks I did that. Though I only have Maru so it feels a bit dry/sticky now. But it works!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 15, 2018)

*Results:*
AMCuber: Sub-18, 17.4 avg 2/3
Cooki348: Sub-13, 14.23 avg 0/3
codeo: Sub-17, 17.77 avg 0/3
Bandamo: Sub-20, 18.09 avg 1/3

*Round 4*

B' D F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L R D B2 F R2 F' U2

F' R2 B2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F D' B2 F' L2 R' F U' R' D2 R'

U' B' U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B' R' F' D2 L

D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' B D U2 F D' B R B' U'

R B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 R F' D R U B' D' B D B F2

R U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 D B R' U' R F D' L F2

F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F R U R B L' U B2 R2 D'

L2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' B U' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2

B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' F' L D' U2 F L' U B2 L2 F

U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R' B' D' B' U L2 U2 R2 D

U2 D R B' L2 U F L B R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' D2

B D' B2 D' U F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F L B' D' L B F U' B2 F'
Good luck and happy speedcubing!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 16, 2018)

*Round 4
YanCheng YAN3
Race to sub-20*
*ao12: 24.86
*
Time List:
1. (20.33) B' D F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L R D B2 F R2 F' U2 
2. 26.63 F' R2 B2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F D' B2 F' L2 R' F U' R' D2 R' 
3. 27.51 U' B' U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B' R' F' D2 L 
4. 20.43 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' B D U2 F D' B R B' U' 
5. 27.85 R B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 R F' D R U B' D' B D B F2 
6. 25.49 R U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 D B R' U' R F D' L F2 
7. 25.82 F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F R U R B L' U B2 R2 D' 
8. (32.34) L2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' B U' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
9. 27.60 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' F' L D' U2 F L' U B2 L2 F 
10. 23.92 U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R' B' D' B' U L2 U2 R2 D 
11. 21.03 U2 D R B' L2 U F L B R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' D2 
12. 22.33 B D' B2 D' U F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F L B' D' L B F U' B2 F'


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 16, 2018)

Round 4
Pro Shop Gan Air SM
Sub 18
ao12: 17.00

17.72
14.99
17.01
17.91
16.47
16.56
17.98
18.01
15.85
14.88
18.81
17.51


----------



## codeo (Aug 16, 2018)

*Round 4
GAN356 Air SM
Sub-17*
*Ao12: 15.70*


17.34 B' D F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L R D B2 F R2 F' U2
16.96 F' R2 B2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F D' B2 F' L2 R' F U' R' D2 R'
(21.19) U' B' U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B' R' F' D2 L
14.77 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' B D U2 F D' B R B' U'

14.28 R B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 R F' D R U B' D' B D B F2

15.56 R U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 D B R' U' R F D' L F2

16.24 F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F R U R B L' U B2 R2 D'

13.29 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' B U' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2

16.11 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' F' L D' U2 F L' U B2 L2 F

(13.24) U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R' B' D' B' U L2 U2 R2 D

16.24 U2 D R B' L2 U F L B R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' D2

16.23 B D' B2 D' U F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F L B' D' L B F U' B2 F'


----------



## Bandamo (Aug 17, 2018)

Round 4
Moyu Aolong V2 
Sub-20
Ao12: 20,75

1.19.86
2.18.54
3. 20.48
4. 16.75
5. 23.93
6. 21.29
7. 21.98
8. 20.48
9. 20.04
10. 18.24
11. 22.64
12. 25.50

I did lot of sub 18 before and after this avg, I think this is the stress...


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Round 4
Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
Sub-13
Ao12: 13.11

*
1. 12.65
2. (14.50)
3. 12.27
4. 13.41
5. 13.45
6. 13.84
7. 13.65
8. 12.91
9. 12.29
10. (10.37)
11. 13.82
12. 12.89


----------



## Zachary Weeks (Aug 19, 2018)

Round 4
CH YuXin Little Magic M
Sub 20
Ao12=19.62
1. 16.56
2. 24.02
3. 22.59
4. 20.28
5. 17.62
6. 17.92
7. 22.48
8. 16.46
9. 21.92
10. 19.16
11. 21.20
12. 15.72


----------



## GC1998 (Aug 23, 2018)

I used to be aiming for sub-19, but since starting colour-neturality my times have as expected gone up. So now aiming for sub-20 even though that's a bit of a way off still. Hope I can still post in this thread though.

Round 4
Moyu Hualong
Race to Sub-20

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-23
avg of 12: 20.41

Time List:
1. 25.32 B' D F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L R D B2 F R2 F' U2 
2. 19.76 F' R2 B2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F D' B2 F' L2 R' F U' R' D2 R' 
3. 17.18 U' B' U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B' R' F' D2 L 
4. 21.72 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' B D U2 F D' B R B' U' 
5. (37.43) R B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 R F' D R U B' D' B D B F2 
6. 20.43 R U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 D B R' U' R F D' L F2 
7. 25.28 F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F R U R B L' U B2 R2 D' 
8. 16.97 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' B U' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
9. 17.80 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' F' L D' U2 F L' U B2 L2 F 
10. 20.88 U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R' B' D' B' U L2 U2 R2 D 
11. 18.75 U2 D R B' L2 U F L B R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' D2 
12. (16.28) B D' B2 D' U F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F L B' D' L B F U' B2 F'

That was better than I thought it'd be!!


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 23, 2018)

*Round 4*
sub-16

*Average of 12: *16.99

*Times*
1. 15.98
2. 16.92
3. 17.80
4. 16.14
5. 18.44
6. (20.54)
7. 15.30
8. 17.19
9. 15.07
10. 18.33
11. (13.51)
12. 18.77


----------

